# Countdown to Bailey Fest 12!!!



## smauk2

Wow, Ian, you keep outdoing yourself each year! As always thanks for organizing all of this, can't wait for BAILEY FEST!


----------



## freexbiker

Can't wait Ian! Gunna be a Blast!


----------



## rg5hole

this year there will also be a special prize for those of you portaging tampax, courtesy of the Narrow Escape Crew - Durango bitches!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

There is also a special prize for those who swim out of the bottom hole of Supermax... you get a starring role in the carnage section of the Bailey Fest video! Looking forward to seeing the Durango crew this year. 

I put the new foamies through some hole beatdowns on last year's foamie course today with the kids. We had four foamies getting worked in one hole simultaneously. The new foamies look like they learned to paddle from EJ... cartwheels, squirts, non stop rolls. Foamie race is gonna be awesome!

Spencer, thanks... trying to improve every year to get the Fest up to speed they way I envision it.


----------



## JDHOG72

Please be aware that Bailey Fest 2012 will be BYOS...Bring your own Sheep. I have discussed the situation with DeepSouth and he said maybe Sheep will be provided by Bailey Fest 2014.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

WRSI is now a Bailey Fest sponsor! Big thanks to Morgan and Nick for supporting Bailey Fest. WRSI will bring their new "Moment" full face helmet to Bailey Fest.


----------



## ednaout

Whoop!!! I can't wait. This has been a summer highlight for the last 2 years! I can't believe all the support you rallied, Ian. Wow.

Spencer said he had sheep and would rent out his velcro gloves for a reasonable price. Eeewwww.


----------



## Cphilli

Just a suggestion Ian, you should have a cleanup prize for the person who picks up the most garbage along the river shore this year(conservation efforts), Turtle's gear doesn't count.


Problem is if you add it up you've probably maxed out a landfill with your cleanup skills.


Maybe garbage bags could be available and inspected for volume/weight at the camp.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Awesome idea Craig! We will do it. Person who packs out the most trash off the river wins a prize. We will do it Saturday at the Bailey takeout party. Pack out trash in your run Saturday and bring to the takeout party. We can get. Nathan from AW to be the judge for the best steward of the day.

FYI, if anyone else has good ideas or wants to bring something to help the Fest let me know. Last year Beth volunteered to bring the massage table to the Fest.


----------



## Cphilli

Woo hoo!!! Stoked to get the title, "bailey garbage man," for the year!


----------



## Phil U.

Could we have a prize for most swims? I might be able to compete with Turtle...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Maybe not a prize for most swims, but the best swim on video will surely hands down win the video prize. Keep those cameras ready!


----------



## Cphilli

In that case just go to first falls and wait for CrazyNate


----------



## smauk2

ednaout said:


> Whoop!!! I can't wait. This has been a summer highlight for the last 2 years! I can't believe all the support you rallied, Ian. Wow.
> 
> Spencer said he had sheep and would rent out his velcro gloves for a reasonable price. Eeewwww.


Wow don't mistake me for a mountain boater. I'm a front-ranger so I'll be swimming the big three and complaining about how many rapids are on Bailey.


----------



## turtle

Phil U. said:


> Could we have a prize for most swims? I might be able to compete with Turtle...


You would be dead by now if you had swam Bailey as many times as I have this year. NO BUENO.


----------



## Phil U.

turtle said:


> You would be dead by now if you had swam Bailey as many times as I have this year. NO BUENO.


Bro, say it ain't so! 

Paddled my fave creek back here in Maine last week. You would love it. Cali style granite ledge drops. Mostly pool drop. Low water, ran all kinds of stuff, flipped in a clean, little, easy, simple spot, got stuffed up against a wall, couldn't get set up, swam in essentially an f'n pool. Ah well, still a great day. Can't wait to get back to ELFing the Numbers.


----------



## patrickt

*Loving Baileyfest; CW's Reminder about Landowner at Four Falls*

On behalf of Colorado Whitewater, just a quick reminder: Four Falls is on PRIVATE land. The landowner has posted signs that are quite different from most "no trespassing" signs. They let boaters know that the landowners understand REASONABLE portaging, scouting, and rescue, but that all others will be prosecuted. Both last year at Baileyfest and as recently as this last weekend, I saw boaters run Four (i.e., Three) Falls, then haul their boats back upstream to run it again. I completely understand wanting to do so, but the land is PRIVATE. Please respect the rights of the landowner. He is clearly trying to work with the boating community and the last thing we need to do is lose access there or provide an example of boaters who don't respect landowner rights, particularly where the landowner is willing to work with boaters. Having worked on access issues for over a decade, I can't over-emphasize the importance of respecting the landowner's rights, not only for those who run Bailey, but for all boaters. Thanks. 

Patrick Tooley
p.s. Great job as always Ian.
CW Board Member


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Great reminder Patrick! The four falls landowners want us to move through 4 falls as quickly as possible without lingering, so lets do our best to be good neighbors here. Key for bailey fest... no pissing at four falls, keep your boats out of the road / trail in case the land owner drives by, keep your groups moving as quickly as you safely can, and be courteous and positive if you run into the landowner. The land owner has marked where he wants us to get in and out of the river, so do your best to try and abide by this as well.


----------



## cayo 2

No worries at 4 Falls i'll just swim through...Phil ,Turtle you ain't got shit on me ,if we are rewarding swimming...hell I 've avoided running it during the fest ,not for fear of the river but of swimming in front of half the state,but if we are condoning that sort of thing.....also want to have an informal ;Can you beat the old man in the ducky down foxton [middle 1 1/2 miles ] race....


----------



## Crazy Nate

Cphilli said:


> In that case just go to first falls and wait for CrazyNate


That's true..how else am I gonna win biggest beat down? Also there is a very secret pile of trash in first falls, but you have to swim to get it! I will get that trash! The way I see it there is no down side to swimming first falls. I hear the Bailey trash man wins a sheep! 

Also, Ian is steve gonna be there?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Just got word that Sweet is donating one of their new Shadrach drytops for Bailey Fest! Nice looking top. Big thanks to Johnnie Kern and Sweet for supporting Bailey Fest!

Sweet Protection | Technical Clothing


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

This just in...

Alpenglow Veterinary Specialty and Emergency Center has joined on as a Bailey Fest sponsor! Big Thanks to Matt and Alpenglow for supporting Bailey Fest. 

I've had several requests lately from folks enquiring about Bailey Fest sponsorships. If you are interested in sponsoring Bailey Fest, please contact me via the contact form of the Bailey Fest website, or PM here on the buzz. If you would like to participate in Bailey Fest as a vendor or bring your work / talents / etc to the campground party, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Nathan

deepsouthpaddler said:


> If you would like to participate in Bailey Fest as a vendor or bring your work / talents / etc to the campground party, please let me know.


Are you soliciting strippers for Bailey Fest? That might take the event over the top and make it a can't miss even for those who wont be able to paddle.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Ha! Thats not exactly what I had in mind Nathan, but I like the creative thought process.

Just wanted to open it up as you never know who might be interested in coming to the Fest. 

Lenny from BV wants to bring some whiskey down... never thought of that, but sounds like a good idea to the saturday night camp party.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

WRSI will give a Moment Full Face Helmet to the boater who pulls the most trash out of Bailey. Note, please do not tresspass to get to trash. We will do the "Bailey Garbage Man" prize at the saturday takeout party at Pine Valley Ranch.

Nate, Steve will be at Bailey Fest, so comb your hair and look nice.

Note: Bailey Fest will have a strict leash law for Sheep. Any sheep not on a leash will be instantly turned into BBQ.

On a more serious note... Dogs at Bailey Fest present some challenges. I had complaints from both previous years of bad behaving dogs / owners. If you have a chill dog that plays nice and is well behaved, you can bring it along. If your dog pisses on tents, fights other dogs, doesn't respond to commands unless they are shouted as loud as possible at 6 am, and starts F'ing things up... It will be put in Crazy Nate's tent for the rest of the fest. Please exercise good judgement in bringing your pets to Bailey Fest.


----------



## hojo

deepsouthpaddler said:


> If your dog pisses on tents, fights other dogs, doesn't respond to commands unless they are shouted as loud as possible at 6 am, and starts F'ing things up... It will be put in Crazy Nate's tent for the rest of the fest. Please exercise good judgement in bringing your pets to Bailey Fest.


That's just mean. After the dog stops licking its ass to get the taste of biting Crazy Nate out of it's mouth, it'll likely need another rabies shot.


----------



## DanOrion

*Stickers are on order...*


----------



## JDHOG72

deepsouthpaddler said:


> If your dog pisses on tents, fights other dogs, doesn't respond to commands unless they are shouted as loud as possible at 6 am, and starts F'ing things up... It will be put in Crazy Nate's tent for the rest of the fest. Please exercise good judgement in bringing your pets to Bailey Fest.


But Crazy Nate won't be there if I can't bring poorly behaved pets.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Nice work on the stickers Dan!

You can bring Nate to the Fest JD, just leave the gerbils at home.


----------



## jmack

JD- He is not your "pet" just because you put a spiked collar on him and lead him around on a leash.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Deerhammer Distilling Company out of Buena Vista has joined on as a Bailey Fest sponsor. Big thanks to Lenny and Deerhammer for supporting Bailey Fest! Check out their website... Whitewater Whiskey!

Deerhammer Distilling Company : Hand Crafted Whiskey from Buena Vista, Colorado


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Forrest Noble will be at the Fest, and will bring some video of him and Ben Stookesberry going big in Cali. Forest sent this nice reminder...

*"Cool man I'm in. No creekboats are allowed on Bailey in August, Just make sure everyone complies.

Forrest"*

So there you have it. I'll be in a creekboat because my playboat is reserved for confluence sessions only... wouldn't want to mank up Denver's water supply.


----------



## ednaout

> FYI, if anyone else has good ideas or wants to bring something to help the Fest let me know. Last year Beth volunteered to bring the massage table to the Fest.


I plan on doing the same this year! Here are some comments I received after I worked on people last year, there were too many emails to save so I just committed some of the more impressionable ones to memory...

"Wow, Beth, my boof stroke was so bad ass after you worked on my shoulders..."

"I've never run supermax as well as I did the day after you worked on my rotator cuff...I caught the eddy, effortlessly paddled back into the current and then hit the boof so hard I landed below Tampax...."

"Wow, my hangover totally went away after just 10 minutes...that was better than an emergency...."

"I won that kayak right after you did some massage on me - felt kind of like magic...."

So, yea, seems to have worked out well last year.

Can't wait!!! 35 day and counting (or something like that)!!!!!


----------



## Crazy Nate

jmack said:


> JD- He is not your "pet" just because you put a spiked collar on him and lead him around on a leash.


That was once...and I was out of line... 

Also, Steve, JD, and I have no qualms about the dogs in our tent...but no gerbils? Really? Who let the dogs out...who...who...who...?

Seriously, Ian you are the man and I appreciate the work you put into Bailey Fest...and sheep. I am dedicating my first swim at first falls to you. 

Lastly, I hate you all...


----------



## foreverhard

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Forrest Noble will be at the Fest, and will bring some video of him and Ben Stookesberry going big in Cali. Forest sent this nice reminder...
> 
> *"Cool man I'm in. No creekboats are allowed on Bailey in August, Just make sure everyone complies.*
> 
> *Forrest"*
> 
> So there you have it. I'll be in a creekboat because my playboat is reserved for confluence sessions only... wouldn't want to mank up Denver's water supply.


 
Forrest better make sure he's not playboating in the hole in 1st Falls so he doesn't get boofed on by a bigger boat. (only in jest since I can't afford a playboat and his loction under his name says "independently wealthy")


----------



## blutzski

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Forest sent this nice reminder...
> 
> *"Cool man I'm in. No creekboats are allowed on Bailey in August, Just make sure everyone complies.*
> 
> *Forrest"*


Forrest, I'll be in my creekboat so you'll have the option of commandeering it again to run first falls.


----------



## GTurp

All this talk of sheep - does anyone know, I haven't been to Westwater in years, are the sheep still available near the put-in? Can you still take a couple on the raft for the overnight trips, or just day use now? Do you need a sheep permit now? Some of the sheep owners used to be irate, but most were very understanding.......


----------



## Cphilli

Did someone just bring Westwater into this bailey thread? Totally different sides of the divide and different sheep cultures right there.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

T minus 31 days and counting til Bailey Fest 12!

Ten Mile Creek Kayaks donated a custom Kokatat drytop with TMCK reaper design on it. Awesome top! The top will be one of the top prizes at the supermax showdown foamie race saturday night. 

Matti will have demo Shiva's at Bailey Fest to try out (free demo). Check them out at the Bailey Fest Campground during the fest.

Big thanks to Matti and Ten Mile Creek Kayaks for supporting Bailey Fest!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Just picked up a set of Thule kayak stackers and Yakima kayak stackers from Rack Attack for Bailey Fest sponsor donation! The stackers will be part of the prizes at Bailey Fest for you to win.

Rack Attack is a local Denver Rack shop that has roof racks, rack accessories, cargo carriers, trailer hitches etc. They have all the rack stuff you need, they install it, and they do it well. 

I bought rack equipment for my car and my wife's car at Rack Attack, and would highly recommend then for all your rack needs.

Big thanks to Matt and the Denver Rack Attack Store for supporting Bailey Fest! 

Check them out at...
Rack Attack Denver - Colorado Location


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Nick Wigston and Downstream Edge are doing a 1/2 day safety class on Saturday Aug 11 during Bailey Fest. The class time will be somewhere around 9-12. The class is designed to deliver some safety and rescue basics while still allowing folks to paddle that afternoon during the fest. If you are stepping up to run bailey and want to beef up your skills, just getting into III/IV river running on Foxton and have never taken a safety class, or just want to knock off the dust and review your safety, this class is for you. Nick and Downstream Edge are recognized as the go-to folks for top notch safety instruction in Colorado. I did a class with Nick with my primary crew a few years back, and it was excellent. Highly recommended! 

The class will be held on the North Fork of the South Platte at the Bailey Fest campground. Contact Nick at Downstream Edge for details. Class cost is $50 per person. Part of the proceeds of the class will be donated to Bailey Fest to help out the event.

Big thanks to Nick and Downstream Edge for supporting Bailey Fest and for bringing top notch safety instruction to the paddling community.

http://downstreamedge.wordpress.com/


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Its been like Christmas lately here at Bailey Fest headquarters! Gear packages have been rolling in from sponsors just about every day. 

Just got the sponsor donation in from Five Ten. Five Ten has donated two gift cards of $150 each that will be part of the prizes at the supermax showdown foamie race. They also threw in 6 T-shirts. A gift card can get you a new pair of Five Ten's Water Tennies. You could also use them to get a pair of canyoneers (you will need to chip in about $5 for those).

I wore the canyoneers for about 3 years and loved them. Best gripping sole on any water shoe I have tried. This season I've been wearing the water tennies, and they are badass too. Great water shoes with hands down the best gripping soles out there. 

Big thanks to Ronnie and Five Ten for supporting Bailey Fest.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

The packages keep rolling in for your future winning pleasure.

Jack's Plastic Welding sent over a guide Paco Pad. Man, I love the paco pad! My old blue pad is still kicking ass 6+ years later. The ultimate in raft support or car camping comfort. Also good for a slip n slide! 

Jack's also sent over medium round bottom dry bag. Bomber material, and the bag easily fits a 4.5 yr old child inside, as my kids demonstrated when I opened up the box. Awesome river tripping bag!

Big Thanks to Jack and Jack's Plastic Welding for supporting Bailey Fest!

Check em out...

inflatable boats, self bailing rafts, catarafts, pontoons, inflatable kayaks, dry bags, paco pads, spill containments, culvert plugs by Jack's Plastic Welding Inc. 

Also, I really got a kick out of the solar powered raft mission across lake Powell. Jack and crew demonstrate the ultimate in raft MacGyvering by rigging up solar panels on the roof of a raft to provide shade and power in the desert. Brilliant!

Solar powered inflatable crosses Lake Powell


----------



## CatWile

*New to CO and Bailey Fest*

Hi folks-

I am moving to Denver from North Carolina and will be arriving the Thursday before Bailey Fest. I was super excited to find out I'll be making it in time for a whitewater festival as I'll be missing Gauley Fest this year.

I don't know any boaters in Colorado, so I was looking to meet up with people and see if anyone would be willing to show me the lines on the Foxton run and run shuttle. I've paddled about a year and am a solid class III/IV boater and always looking to get better! As I will be brand new to Colorado, I was hoping to link up with people for Bailey before the festival.

Thanks!
Cat


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Hey Cat,

You should check out the colorado whitewater cruise on the foxton run on sunday during bailey fest. To get on the run, you need to join CW. Its and AW affiliate. Annual membership is around $30-35 if I remember right. CW is a good way for new boaters to get plugged into the scene. They have cruises, which are organized group trips for CW members led by an experience trip leader and sweep who know the run. Its essentially an instant-crew. You can sign up for CW before bailey fest, and probably do it online. Then sign up for the foxton cruise and you are set.

Also, there will be tons of boaters at Bailey fest, so I am sure you will be able to find paddlers to hook up with. If you are having trouble finding folks... come find me at the fest and I will hook you up with paddlers getting out on foxton for the III/IV. Bailey is IV/V and might be over your head. We will have some videos of the run playing at the fest, so you can check it out to see if you want to paddle it.


Colorado Whitewater - Home


----------



## jpwinc

*Jack Kloepfer*

Thank you for the kind words about the Paco Pads, and the Dry Bags. Of course Paco Pads became a standard for rafting comfort years ago. However many people do not realize the quality of our dry bags. Hatch Exp has used them since 1983. I do not know if the orriginals are still in service. Last time I checked (10 years ago) they were. guess it is time to do that again. So go out to the bailey fest. get some quality river time in, and see if you can win something. It may be one of our products. 

Thanks for the support, and remember to buy American, because we are here to help when there are problems, and we just make better stuff because we have to.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

T minus 25 days and counting til Bailey Fest! 

The "week of packages every day" culminated in the delivery of a Werner Powerhouse straight shaft 197cm 30 deg paddle. Its a beauty... and ready for your winning pleasure at Bailey Fest. 

I've used Werner paddles for most of my paddling life, and I love them. If you don't trust my opinion (why the hell don't you?), then check out this photo of 4 of the hardest charging guys out there... Note 3 powerhouses and one Shogun and 100% Werner. There you have it. 

Pic of the team brandishing Werner Paddles... 
CKO_River team ready to go!

Write up of the expedition...
Stookesberry and Korbulic Slay the Impossible Gorge on the Marble Fork of the Kaweah


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Mega props to Nathan Fey and American Whitewater for helping with Bailey Fest event insurance. There are lots of behind the scenes things that go into putting on a legit event, and insurance is one of the big hurdles. 

Nathan will lead an AW membership drive at the takeout party on Saturday. New and existing memberships should sign up or re-up then. If you are a current member, sign up at the Fest and get you membership extended for a year beyond the current end date. 

Nathan will have a dagger nomad to raffle away at the party. Get your nomad raffle ticket by signing up for membership to AW at the Fest. Nathan will have more gear to give out for the signup raffle too!

Part of the Bailey Fest mission is to help grow AW members in CO and the west as well as raise some money for AW. AW is our voice in river management issues and we need to support them! I also want to use Bailey Fest as the example of how water managers and recreational users can work together in the tough framework of Colorado water law.mailto:[email protected]


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

I want to throw a big shout out to Jon Kahn and Confluence Kayak Shop. Jon has been a Bailey Fest sponsor and supporter from Day 1, and his help has been instrumental in getting Bailey Fest off the ground.

In addition to sponsoring Bailey Fest every year, Jon has given me lots of help with gear, planning, organization etc.

The other day, I went into Confluence to meet Jon to pick up the Bailey Fest sponsor gear donation for this year. Kayak store shopping spree! Hell yeah! 1/2 hour later I walked out with a bulging bag of gear with all sorts of goodies for Bailey Fest prizes. The beauty of the grab bag is a Shred Ready full face helmet. Do you like having your teeth in your mouth firmly attached to your gums? Yeah, me too. 

Jon also is lending me a full size mannekin from the shop to put all the Supermax Showdown gear on for display at the Fest. I think I'll call him Senor Supermax. Look for Senor Supermax wearing all the gear you can win in the Supermax Showdown Foamie Race.

A few words on the foamie race, as I have gotten many questions...
-The race will be held sat night at the campground, and not at supermax rapid
-Foamies will be provided, you don't need to bring your own (but if you have one, bring it for trial runs)
-The course is a mini model of supermax rapid with a recirculating pump suppling a constant flow of water
-Entrance fee is $20. Everyone who enters will win a prize. First round knock outs will choose from a grab bag of shirts, hats, cam straps, magazines, glfex etc. Second round knock outs pick from ropes, fleece, pogies, magazine subsciptions. Final 8 race to win: boat, paddle, dry top, pfd, skirt, 5.10 gift certificates, full face helmet. 

I designed the course so that races are quick, to be able to roll through a large number of entrants easily. The course dished out some beatdowns, pins, splats, cartweels and lots of lead changes, so it should be exciting. To top it off, we will have a keg of Oskar Blues Beer attached directly to the course. Class V foamie beatdowns, free beer, and tons of prizes... GAME ON!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

This just in from the Bailey Fest campground landowner...

"NO DOGS ALLOWED"

Sorry folks. I know a handful of folks brought dogs to Bailey Fest last year. Please leave the dogs at home this year. The landowner had some issues with dogs at another event, and won't allow them.

The landowner is super cool, and its amazing that he works with us to let us use his property for our event. 

Thanks!


----------



## Toni

Ian, nice work on gathering so many sponsers and so much loot! It's an amazing amount of work you're doing for this event...thanks so much.

Beth, I'm on the table first


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Thanks Toni!


----------



## caspermike

wish i could make it Ian sounds like another epic year. Should serve up Baily shots at 1st falls for swims. stout stout


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

T minus 21 days and counting! 

I booked a DJ this week to come up to Bailey Fest to kick the party up a notch. Props to Hojo for connecting me with the guys. They are cool cats with some quality gear. I'm pumped!

Reminder... no dogs at bailey fest this year per the landowner. JD/Nate... no sheep either. 

I'm gonna throw down big this year, so I hope you all come out!


----------



## ednaout

*Wow.*

It's unbelievable how much our little Bailey Fest is growing! I can't wait until my foamie boat wins me some much needed gear!!!!

Toni, you're spot is reserved!
Ian, you never even got to hop on the table last year did you? Maybe we can work out a little deal regarding beta on the best preforming foamie and discount (and by that I mean FREE) massage! Ha!!!

Can't wait for the fest!


----------



## ChasetheWater

The massage table is a great place to pass out!


----------



## JDHOG72

NO SHEEP! This is an outrage...guess I will have to start BaaaaaleyFest.


----------



## ednaout

Shut it chase. 
I'll ensure that no one is subjected to young creepers (chase, bring said creeper) saying shit like, "meet me in the woods," as they stumble on by!!!!!


----------



## hojo

ednaout said:


> Shut it chase.
> I'll ensure that no one is subjected to young creepers (chase, bring said creeper) saying shit like, "meet me in the woods," as they stumble on by!!!!!


Old creepers are always welcome.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

The fire ban has thrown a monkey wrench in my plan of bringing out the mobile BBQ rig I had set up for Bailey Fest.

I've hatched another plan. I'm bringing Hog Heaven BBQ out to Bailey Fest! Hog Heaven is on 285 right outside of Bailey, and its the go to BBQ joint after a Bailey run. The owner, Rod, is a cool guy and he is willing to work with me on bringing some great food up to Bailey Fest for the saturday night camp party. I'm still working the details, but we will likely have a plate dinner with a choice of meats and sides, and also have some individual sausages for sale as well. Fest attendees will pay for the BBQ, which isn't included in entrance fees. 

Plan on having a BBQ dinner at the campground on saturday night!


----------



## JDHOG72

Individual sausages for sale? Wow Ian I didnt know it was that kind of a party.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

They are cheap too.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

The countdown continues!

Saturday night of bailey Fest just happens to be the peak of this year's Perseid meteor shower! The moon will be a sliver and we should have good viewing conditions. Mother nature will provide a great light show for Bailey Fest!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Jackson Kayak is donating a Zen to Bailey Fest! The Zen will be the top prize for the Supermax Showdown Foamie race held saturday night. The Zen will be the size of choice for the winner (which is great since last year we we had a large Villain, and of course the winner fit in a small).

Huge props to Marty Cronin and Jackson Kayak for supporting Bailey Fest. Marty and Jackson have been supporters from Day 1. Marty is also instrumental in getting the Oskar Blues sponsorship hooked up, so he is a Bailey Fest hero! Thanks! 

Check out the Zen here...
Zen - Jackson Kayak - Whitewater, Recreational, Touring and Fishing kayaks Jackson Kayak – Whitewater, Recreational, Touring and Fishing kayaks

I've been paddling a Villain for several years now, and I'm a big fan of Jackson boats. The hull designs are awesome, the outfitting is comfy, and the warranty is superb. I also love that Jackson has made kids boats. My boys will soon have their own Jackson boats too.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Forgot to mention that we will have a couple of Jackson Zens to demo at the Fest this year. Come try one out!

Someone told me a story about some guys talking about setting up a slackline over supermax at bailey Fest. Are you guys for real?


----------



## Dave Frank

Ian, I should be getting my cold plate tap back tomorrow. Is there someone on here that might be willing to drive it from South Boulder down to Ian in Denver?

Not sure what size Zen's you'll have to demo, but Riley might let someone try his 55 if that one might be missing from the demo offering.


----------



## adgeiser

dave i work in the boulder area... does ian need it before bailey fest?
....quess what i am saying is i can make it happen either way.

3zero3 704.8800


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Awesome Dave! Cold plate tap will be the perfect way enjoy our kegs. It would be good to get the tap before the fest so I can have everything ready to roll. I also want to figure out how to mount the tap on the side of the foamie course, as I really like the idea of an integral keg tap / foamie race course. 

I think confluence has the 65 and 75 Zen demos that they are bringing up to the event. Having the 55 would round out the set, and would be great.

Adgeiser, if you can help with the tap transport that would be great.


----------



## ACC

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Someone told me a story about some guys talking about setting up a slackline over supermax at bailey Fest. Are you guys for real?


They are fo rizzle. Saw the pics. What a trip, those guys are my heros!

Sounds like a great festival is in the bag, thanks for the dedication Ian et al!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Just got in the sponsor package from Kayak Session magazine! Kayak Session has donated 100 copies of their 10th anniversary issue featuring an incredible article on Steve Fisher's Congo Grand Inga Project. Kayak Session has also included 10 one year subscriptions to Kayak Session! The subscriptions will be part of the Supermax Showdown Prizes. Folks that get bumped out in the first round of the race will all get an issue of Kayak Session as well another choice from a big selection of shirts, hats, and cam straps. Everyone wins a prize in the Supermax Showdown Race! 

Huge thanks to Philippe Doux, the publisher of Kayak Session for supporting Bailey Fest. Philippe does some incredible things for the global whitewater community. He runs the best kayaking magazine out there, sponsors events all over the globe, hosts the Corsica Easter Kayak Sessions event that attracts paddlers from all over, and is a huge AW supporter as well. When I approached Philippe about Bailey Fest, his response was "I'm all in!". 

I've had a subscription to Kayak Session for 6+ years now, and I love it. Every issue has incredible photos, great stories, and brings you to places all over the globe. Kayak Session has regular articles on whitewater philosophy by Doug Ammons, technique articles by Steve Fisher, field medical articles by Dr. Jessie Stone... its a treasure trove of information.

My approach to Bailey Fest sponsorship was simple. I looked in the garage, in my ice chest, and in my mailbox, and made a "wish list" of sponsors based on the gear, beer, and shops I regularly use and trust. Over 75% of them were IN right off the bat. Bailey Fest sponsors are the shops, gear manufacturers, breweries, and companies that keep the collective whitewater community supplied with what we need to fuel our adventures. Huge props to Bailey Fest sponsors for helping to support and grow the event. 

Check out Kayak Sessions website, and check out the content at Bailey Fest.
Kayak Session, the international whitewater magazine

I want to see those slackline pics!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Reminder...

There are still spots open for Downstream Edge's 1/2 day safety class on saturday AM.

There are spots open for CW's Bailey Cruise on Friday.

Contact Downstream Edge / CW for details.


----------



## atom

*camping*

Can we camp there Thursday night or just starting Friday? Thanks and job well done Ian...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Atom, we can work something out for Thursday. I'll contact you to talk details. If there are other folks traveling from farther away that are interested in Thursday night camping, let me know.


----------



## hojo

Ian, I think this is getting far too epic. Fibark called, they want their "awesome" back!


----------



## buckmanriver

*Highline practice rig.*

A little preview of what to expect from our micro highlineing/paddling crew.

We can bring a easy slackline setup to the camping party for everyone to play on as well.

Thanks again to Ian for all your work on Bailey Fest.


----------



## basil

I searched the internet hard, but couldn't find any info on Downstream Edge's 1/2 day safety class. Downstream Edge's web site has nothing on it, and is poorly organized. 
Help?


----------



## ACC

basil said:


> I searched the internet hard, but couldn't find any info on Downstream Edge's 1/2 day safety class. Downstream Edge's web site has nothing on it, and is poorly organized.
> Help?


email downstreamedge at gmail dot com


----------



## KSC

basil said:


> I searched the internet hard, but couldn't find any info on Downstream Edge's 1/2 day safety class. Downstream Edge's web site has nothing on it, and is poorly organized.
> Help?


Nick's (Downstream Edge) been running and thinking about safety classes for years. He's got a lifetime of boating experience running hard water and has some novel ideas about setting safety. The 1/2 day class should be time well spent.


The slackline above Supermax looks awesome! Will that be integrated into the foamie race course?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Basil, email Nick directly for class info. The safety class will be a 1/2 day saturday AM class. The idea of the class is to offer a way to beef up folk's safety skills, while still be able to paddle the river in the afternoon. Working on bringing in a safety and education component to the Fest. Have some patience with online organization... we are kayakers with day jobs without a back office of internet pros. 

Buck, that slackline pic is awesome! Love it. I have a gibbon slackline I was planning on bringing to the fest, but I could use some help getting it set up. Drop me a note at the bailey fest contact form, I'd like to connect about the slackline stuff.

Contact | Bailey Fest

P.S. got word that some boaters from Arkansas are making the trek to Bailey Fest. Come on down!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

World Kayak is sponsoring a Bailey Fest photo and video competition. Bring your cameras and video cams to Bailey Fest and get some quality pics and videos. After the Fest, upload your videos to you tube, and send pics and /or video links to Don (will supply address to send info to later). 

We will post up the pics and videos on the World Kayak website. The viewing public will vote for the best pics and videos using a good ole fashioned mountainbuzz poll. World Kayak will have prizes for the top 3 pics and for the top 3 videos. Don's got a big box of goodies for prizes, 1st prize should be around $150 value, 2nd should be around $75, 3rd should be around $25.

I'd suggest brushing up your photo skills by looking through Darin McQuoid's photo tutorial (google it). Biggest issue I see is folks overexpose the whitewater in whitewater shots. 

For the videos, something in the 3-5 mins range is good. 

Of course, whitewater shots are great, but so are shots of the party, the campground or whatever else you want to shoot.

Extra points for anyone who figures out how to do the time lapse video fo the night sky during the perseid meteor shower saturday night.


----------



## hojo

deepsouthpaddler said:


> World Kayak is sponsoring a Bailey Fest photo and video competition. Bring your cameras and video cams to Bailey Fest and get some quality pics and videos. After the Fest, upload your videos to you tube, and send pics and /or video links to Don (will supply address to send info to later).
> 
> We will post up the pics and videos on the World Kayak website. The viewing public will vote for the best pics and videos using a good ole fashioned mountainbuzz poll. World Kayak will have prizes for the top 3 pics and for the top 3 videos. Don's got a big box of goodies for prizes, 1st prize should be around $150 value, 2nd should be around $75, 3rd should be around $25.
> 
> I'd suggest brushing up your photo skills by looking through Darin McQuoid's photo tutorial (google it). Biggest issue I see is folks overexpose the whitewater in whitewater shots.
> 
> For the videos, something in the 3-5 mins range is good.
> 
> Of course, whitewater shots are great, but so are shots of the party, the campground or whatever else you want to shoot.
> 
> Extra points for anyone who figures out how to do the time lapse video fo the night sky during the perseid meteor shower saturday night.



Is Supermax accessible by other than river means? ie. by trail?


----------



## cadster

Go to:
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/can-you-scout-bailey-by-mountain-bike-2745.html#post10807




hojo said:


> Is Supermax accessible by other than river means? ie. by trail?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Yes, you can get to supermax without a boat. The non trespassing route would be to hike in to crossons (abandoned buildings below deer creek) and then hike up to supermax along the river. It's about 4 miles one way. Mountain bike would make it quicker and easier.


----------



## hojo

Thanks both of you!


----------



## cadster

Neat shot of bottom of SuperMax from that old thread:

Webshots, the best outdoor photos!


----------



## ednaout

Does anyone have an "easy up," or something of the nature I could use to set up my massage table? I asked Ian if there was still room for massage, what with immense influx of awesomeness that has amassed ,and he assured me there was room for my puny little massage table! Having a sun block/shady area would be clutch. "Shady," as in blocked from intense sun, not as in, "shady business..." thought I should be clear: )

Thanks,
Beth


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Beth, we might have an extra EZ up for you. Bringing a handful to the fest for sound, food, prizes etc, and think I have another one you could use. 

If any of the buzzards out there coming to the fest can help Beth out with the EZUP that would be great too.


----------



## hojo

ednaout said:


> Does anyone have an "easy up," or something of the nature I could use to set up my massage table? I asked Ian if there was still room for massage, what with immense influx of awesomeness that has amassed ,and he assured me there was room for my puny little massage table! Having a sun block/shady area would be clutch. "Shady," as in blocked from intense sun, not as in, "shady business..." thought I should be clear: )
> 
> Thanks,
> Beth


PM'ed


----------



## ednaout

Sounds like hojo's got me oversee! Thanks hoj!! I'll chat with u later!


----------



## Pizzle

You might be on to something with the shady business. There will be a lot unsavory types, like raft guides and people from Durango, and not nearly enough sheep. Just keep it on the shady side of the bridge and away from the family camping. Best if you conduct all shady business under the demshitz tent, or back of their van.


----------



## ednaout

Shut it "shady pizzle!!"


----------



## caspermike

Thinking in gonna have to make the haul sounds kind of fun...


----------



## erdvm1

Shouldn't the girl that was looking for the kayaker a month ago be invited to Bailey Fest? Seems like the best chance of her finding the elusive kayaker


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Come on down Mike. Road trip!

Major break thru tonight. I finally got the rapid design on the foamie course good... been at it for weeks trying to dial it in. Hole rides, carthwheels, splats, endos, and yes single and multiple boat pins in the infamous supermax undercut. 

Supermax Showdown... let the beatdowns commence!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Brilliant idea Matt. Somebody get that lady an invitation


----------



## Don

*Sorry Ian*

I'm sorry Ian I need to make a small correction to your post. The entries will have two weeks after Bailey Fest to submit their enties via Private Messege to Don. 

The top prizes for both the photo and video contest will range be in the $200-300 range depanding on how you work it, second prizes will be in the $200-125 range, and the third prizes will hit the $115-95 mark.

It's really worth going for it. We're going to look at the number of hits, likes, self promotion, and most importantanlt the number of hits on Mountainbuzz.com. Remeber there are more ways to win than great shots of Supermax, you might kill it on 1st Falls, Deer Creek, or Foxton, Wterton, or Deckers. It's the passing of STOKE and the number of VOTES for both photo and video entries. Enter as much as you like, and we'll post the top entries on WorldKayak.com. We'll rock out a poll on Mountainbuzz.com to pick the winners.


----------



## qsjones

Is anyone paddling Deckers on Saturday? Maybe someone has posted a trip and I missed it.. Moving my family back into Denver and should be in the new house by August 4th, just in time for Bailey Fest! My wife and I are still novice beginners and think Bailey Fest would be a good way to meet local paddlers and get introduced to the Deckers run. Thanks guys! -Quentin


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Thanks for the clarification Don. 

The countdown continues... 2 weeks out.


----------



## ChasetheWater

The Unlimiting Factor Teaser!


----------



## streetdoctor

qsjones said:


> Is anyone paddling Deckers on Saturday? Maybe someone has posted a trip and I missed it.. Moving my family back into Denver and should be in the new house by August 4th, just in time for Bailey Fest! My wife and I are still novice beginners and think Bailey Fest would be a good way to meet local paddlers and get introduced to the Deckers run. Thanks guys! -Quentin


I'll be there most likely saturday early. My wife and I will run deckers and then foxton. youre more than welcome to join us.

Nick


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Awesome teaser Chase! Can't wait to see that full hole ride to POV puke on the big screen. 

Come out to Friday night movie night at Bailey Fest. I'll have the classic tarp-a-tron outdoor movie theatre set up. We will premier Chase's new movie Unlimiting Factor. Also showing Black Canyon the Next Generation by Cloud Level Media, and some of the NRS souls and water series by Forge Motion Pictures. Got a couple other fun flicks too!

Deckers crew... Come on down!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

T minus 11 days and counting! 

Over the weekend I put the finishing touches on my "maestro-piece", the supermax showdown foamie race course. I added a hinged auto-seal launcher race starter platform. I also added a "turn on the tunnel" throw switch to kick on the power. Its gonna be AWESOME!

Reminders for the fest...

1) Portage, scout, and set safety discretely at 4 falls. No peeing, no loitering, no double laps. The landowners have put up signs saying that they understand limited scouting, portaging, or safety. As long as you are doing that, you are OK. If you pee, are doing laps, are hanging around eating a snack or videoing people for 1/2 and hour, you are not covered under the "sign language". Lets be on our best behavior here.

2) No dogs at the fest. Landowners rule.

3) Join AW at the fest, even if you are a current member. Your membership will get an extra year tacked on to your current expiration date.

4) Bring some cash for Hog Heaven BBQ selling dinner at the campground Saturday Night.

If you want to volunteer to help set up, break down etc... PM me or contact me via the Bailey Fest website contact form.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

T minus 10 days and counting! 

Check out the Bailey Fest website for an updated map of camping at the fest site this year.

Maps & Directions | Bailey Fest

This year, the party side of the river will be the south meadow (same side we used last year for party and camping). The camping side of the river will be the north meadow (new addition to the fest for this year). The party side will have tunes, beer, movie night on friday, supermax showdown on sat night, hog heaven BBQ on saturday night, and other fest fun stuff. 

Vendors, sponsors, and Fest gear vehicles that won't be going in and out all weekend can come to the south meadow through the same road we used last year. Please check with me if you are unsure if you should come to the south meadow party side.

All other Bailey Fest participants should go to the north meadow for car camping. The north meadow is accessed by driving a short distance further on CO RD 68 than last year and taking the first left after the old entrance across a new bridge. The north meadow allows for much easier passage of opposing vehicles, which was a big issue last year. Camping on the north meadow also gives us a lot more camping space in case we end up getting a big turnout. We almost maxed out the south meadow last year. 

The north and south meadows are connected via a pedestrian bridge so it should be easy to get back and forth across the river from party to camp site.

In general I'd ask folks that want to stay up later and party harder to camp further upstream (closer to the party), and folks who want to turn in early or have young kinds to camp further downstream (further from the party). I will have an area marked off for family camping for a couple families with young kids, so please give them some space if you want to get rowdy.


----------



## cadster

When will the campground be open on Friday?

Thinking of using it as a putin for a Friday run.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

The campground will be open Friday. Come on in, use the campground side as a launch, set up your car camping etc. 

Also, someone asked me if they needed to be an AW member to come to Bailey Fest. The answer is no, you don't need to be an AW member, but... if you aren't and AW member, Bailey Fest is the best time to join AW. Sign up or renew an existing AW membership and you will be entered into a raffle for a Dagger Nomad creekboat (and more prizes). The AW membership drive will be at the takeout party on saturday afternoon. If you are already a member, no worries, renew your membership and an additional year will be tacked on to your membership.

If you don't know how much AW does for paddlers and for CO, chat with Nathan Fey from AW at the fest. AW is instrumental in getting things done to benefit paddlers... What does AW do... blow up dams... check (ok the demo company did that one, but AW helped to negotiate it!), secure long term water for paddling... check, fight for river health and ecosystem management... check... the list goes on and on.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

August has arrived! T minus 9 days and counting til Bailey Fest.

Huge props to Bart and Patty and Golden River Sports! GRS put together an awesome sponsor prize package with all sorts of goodies like elbow pads, pogies, straps, throw bags, water proof cases etc. Lots of good stuff for you to win at the Supermax Showdown! Thanks Golden River Sports!

http://www.goldenriversports.net/ws/


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

T minus 8 days and counting!

I need some help with volunteers. Please contact me if you are interested in helping (use contact form on bailey fest website so I can get your email).

I will need help friday AM to set up the event. 

I will also need lots of help sunday PM after paddling to walk the meadow picking up micro trash and loading up all the gear.

I'll need some help with various things during the event.

Contact me prior or hit me up at the event if you want to help.

Thanks!!!!

Reminders...

-No dogs
-Join AW at the fest
-$20 entrance fee for the event.
-bring some cash for hog heaven bbq dinner at the camp party sat night
-$20 entry for the supermax showdown... the baddest class V foamie creek race on the planet with a ton of prizes. Epic!
-Additional raffle... $1 per ticket... will have a paddle, sweet top, paco pad, kayak stackers, dry bag, mini-barrel of whiskey. Good stuff to win!
-Respect four falls private property... no pissing, move through quickly, no littering, be courteous to landowners.


----------



## ednaout

As I was taking off my dry suit last evening, with it's gorrilla rigged neck and "about to blow" wrist gaskets, I couldn't help but be excited about my foamie boaters upcoming performance at the Super Max Showdown. My class V foamie is going to be the sickest, without a doubt, and is going to win me a new dry top!! And if she somehow misses the dry top win, we will be equally stoked on a new spray skirt as that is gorilla/aqua seal rigged as well. Psyched for BAILEY FEST!! Turn on the Tunnel!


----------



## hojo

*foamie booty beer!*



ednaout said:


> As I was taking off my dry suit last evening, with it's gorrilla rigged neck and "about to blow" wrist gaskets, I couldn't help but be excited about my foamie boaters upcoming performance at the Super Max Showdown. My class V foamie is going to be the sickest, without a doubt, and is going to win me a new dry top!! And if she somehow misses the dry top win, we will be equally stoked on a new spray skirt as that is gorilla/aqua seal rigged as well. Psyched for BAILEY FEST!! Turn on the Tunnel!


What are you on about? Your foamie will be the only one to actually swim. Mine, on the other hand, will boof it's way to foamie glory!


----------



## glcasson21

*Non-family camping*

Ian,
If you could go ahead and rope off a section as far upstream away from the family camping as possible for the Idaho Springs/TN crew, it would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you in advance...

Can't freakin wait!! 

Later,
Gavin


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Turn on the tunnel! One week from now bailey fest will be on!

I've gotten a few people asking if you need to make your own foamie or if they will be provided. Foamies will be provided by bailey fest, you don't need to make one. I have 4 sick class V foamies who can playboat better than 99% of the people I know. They also hold on for an incredibly long time, doing countless rolls, and I have never seen one swim. Just the other night, one foamie seemed to hold his breath underwater in an undercut for several mintues, and he didn't even complain about it when I rescued him. These foamies are badass! 

Beth, hope you win some good gear. Lots of opportunity there.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Gavin, no worries... just remember... rowdy upstream... family downstream... and it will all be good. We will find a nice chill spot for camp family zone.

Also... be on alert. Deerhammer distilling is bringing down some whitewater whiskey. Mixing a bunch of TN boys and whiskey is bound to get the party started, and bound to result in at least a few people sleeping face first in the dirt.


----------



## glcasson21

Kegs, whiskey, whitewater...can we ask for much more?! Thanks for all your efforts Ian! And I'm just kiddin...it isn't actually necessary to reserve my spot...we can figure out upstream vs downstream. See ya Friday night!


----------



## Phil U.

Heard these foamies are gonna be representing...


I love my kayak - YouTube


----------



## ednaout

Holy shit! If foamies had a TV show, I think I might actually watch it! Awesomeness!



> What are you on about? Your foamie will be the only one to actually swim. Mine, on the other hand, will boof it's way to foamie glory!


Whatever there HOGE - My foamie hangs tough!!!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Atom Crawford sent over 10 copies of Funnel, a great video guide to New Mexico whitewater. The videos will be part of the foamie race prizes. Thanks Atom!

Funnel is awesome... Multiple water level shots of major drops on classics like the embudo, and the upper Taos box. Plus there's the highly entertaining carnage reel of Texas Ken getting spanked in slots of fun. Love it!

That foamie link was hilarious! My kayak is huge! George Robbins from out east made the foamies. Props to George for some great foamie artwork.

Check out http://www.foamiefun.com/ for more foamie action.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Reporting live from camp Bailey Fest. Doing a pre Fest planning trip. I've got 1-2 bars with Verizon and can get calls and texts. Coverage is variable, but it's there. Thought I would let folks know for Fest planning. 

No service at the takeout.


----------



## pilom

You said the campground will be open Friday morning for putins, what about Thursday evening. Can we camp Thursday and then get an early start Friday morning?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Pilom, campground is open any time friday for paddling, camping, shuttles etc.

I'd prefer if local folks (your location says denver) wait to come up until friday and don't come up thursday. I am bringing in porta potties, setting a water tank, and getting some camp prep done thursday. Basically I need to set some things up prior to people arriving, and don't want to have to move folks who come up early and set up shop where fest stuff is planned to be. I'll probably make a few exceptions for paddlers driving a long way (ie durango / new mexico) but need to minimize the thursday campers.

Thanks!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Check out a short teaser for the supermax showdown foamie race. The vid showcases the 16 ft long scale model of supermax, our 4 badass foamies, and a nice gratuitous undercut pin shot. Tons more hole rides, beatdowns, window shades etc... Gotta save some fun for the event! 

Its $20 to enter the supermax showdown at the event. You will be placed in final four style brackets with your name attached to a foamie in each round. I've got tons of prizes lined up. You win prizes even if you get knocked out in the first round.

First round knock out prizes: kayak session mags, straps, t shirts, hats... tons of stuff to choose from.

Second round knock out prizes: dry bags, g flex boat repair, kayak session 1 yr subscriptions (x10), pogies, elbow pads, throw ropes etc.

Finals round prizes: Jackson Zen Kayak, Werner Powerhouse paddle, Ten Mile Creek Kayak custom Kokatat dry top, Kokatat Ronin Pro PFD, IR lucky charm skirt, gift certificante for $150 from 5.10 (X2), shred ready full face.

Everyone wins in the supermax showdown race, some people win BIG!

Foamie Preview - YouTube

Huge thanks to KSC, aka Kevin "Supermax" Cripps, aka KFC, aka Kevin For-Real Cripps for his expert foamie video skills. It takes a true professional to capture talent like this on video.

How the hell do you embed you tube videos?


----------



## atom

*embeded*

Foamie Preview - YouTube






deepsouthpaddler said:


> Check out a short teaser for the supermax showdown foamie race. The vid showcases the 16 ft long scale model of supermax, our 4 badass foamies, and a nice gratuitous undercut pin shot. Tons more hole rides, beatdowns, window shades etc... Gotta save some fun for the event!
> 
> Its $20 to enter the supermax showdown at the event. You will be placed in final four style brackets with your name attached to a foamie in each round. I've got tons of prizes lined up. You win prizes even if you get knocked out in the first round.
> 
> First round knock out prizes: kayak session mags, straps, t shirts, hats... tons of stuff to choose from.
> 
> Second round knock out prizes: dry bags, g flex boat repair, kayak session 1 yr subscriptions (x10), pogies, elbow pads, throw ropes etc.
> 
> Finals round prizes: Jackson Zen Kayak, Werner Powerhouse paddle, Ten Mile Creek Kayak custom Kokatat dry top, Kokatat Ronin Pro PFD, IR lucky charm skirt, gift certificante for $150 from 5.10 (X2), shred ready full face.
> 
> Everyone wins in the supermax showdown race, some people win BIG!
> 
> Foamie Preview - YouTube
> 
> Huge thanks to KSC, aka Kevin "Supermax" Cripps, aka KFC, aka Kevin For-Real Cripps for his expert foamie video skills. It takes a true professional to capture talent like this on video.
> 
> How the hell do you embed you tube videos?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Thanks for the assist Atom!


----------



## atom

No problem. Just copy the HTML link and paste directly into the comment box. That seems to work. The foamy course looks sick!




deepsouthpaddler said:


> Thanks for the assist Atom!


----------



## addybeezer

*bailey fest tag along*

hello all, I've pretty much been a lone paddler in CO for the last 3 years, and am looking to tag along with a few people saturday for the bailey to pine run. I have never paddled this section as it's harder to scout and is supposed to be a little more intense so I figure it'd be prudent to get some people who are familiar with this section for my first time through. I grew up back east on western PA and WV waters. All of my friends out here have no real interest in kayaking but I love it and won't give it up. I have paddled the platte above foxton in the boulder maze to the confluence as well as waterton canyon below to confluence to the resevoir without much difficulty. I have a good roll decent skills but by all means I still have areas to work on. if someone out there is willing to help out a fellow paddler shoot me an email or response. Thanks in advance and enjoy to all participating.


----------



## hojo

Addy, Just show up. You'll find a group!


----------



## peterholcombe

Dave Frank said:


> Ian, I should be getting my cold plate tap back tomorrow. Is there someone on here that might be willing to drive it from South Boulder down to Ian in Denver?
> 
> Not sure what size Zen's you'll have to demo, but Riley might let someone try his 55 if that one might be missing from the demo offering.


Hey Dave, 
I'll be running Bailey on Friday and could get it from Boulder to Bailey that morning. If that helps just let me know. 303.514.0834

Peter


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Hey Peter, I got the tap already. Thanks for the offer to help!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Its the FINAL COUNTDOWN... T minus 3 days and counting til the Fest commences!

The Pikes Peak Whitewater Club has donated a $50 gift certificate to Golden River Sports for Bailey Fest prizes. Huge thanks to PPWC and Scott for supporting Bailey Fest!

I'm getting requests to camp out thursday night and sunday night. Sorry folks... my agreement with the landowner is that we start Friday, and we are gone Sunday afternoon. I am making a couple exceptions for folks traveling from 3+ hours away to have a spot to camp thursday night, but I can't accomodate the masses until Friday. Thanks for understanding. It takes a lot of work to get the fest set up prior to folks showing up, and to break it down and clean it up after folks leave.

Reminders...
-No dogs
-$20 Bailey Fest entrance fee (covers camping, free oskar blues beer, takeout party etc)
-Hog Heaven BBQ selling dinner sat night at the takeout party. Please support them so we can get them back next year. 
-No fires on the ground.
-Leave no trace
-Respect private property at four falls
-$20 entrance fee for the Supermax Showdown... Thousands of dollars worth of prizes to give away... You can be a part of the sickest class V foamie race on the planet!!!
-AW membership drive at the sat afternoon takeout party. Renew with AW (cash, check or card) at the fest and be entered into a raffle to win a Dagger Nomad 
-Bailey "garbage man" saturday. Pack the most trash out of Bailey on Saturday and win a WRSI Moment Full Face.

Someone asked me this weekend at Bailey... "What happens if I don't pay the entrance fee to Bailey Fest?" Damn it, it never occured to me that some dirtbag kayaker would even consider skipping out on paying paying their fare share for an awesome event that supports AW. After some reflection though, I realized that we do have some characters in our midst. After deep thought I have come up with the following set of punishments...

1) Minor offense - smell Jmack's polypro for 10 minutes. He hasn't washed it since... well ever. This will probably result in brain damage and a loss of conciousness, but we will have lots of medical professionals in attendance who need some practice.
2) Major offense - you and all your shit will be thrown into the river by Dave Frank. Rumor has it that Dave has invented a kayaker catapult capable of chucking dirtbags incredibly large distances. 

Trust me, you don't want any piece of the polypro or the catapult, so make sure to pay your dues at the Bailey Fest sign up tent, or through volunteers coming through the campground during the event. Thanks! 

See you there!


----------



## ednaout

That foamie preview is awesome!! Can't wait for Bailey Fest!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

I made a detailed Bailey Fest Camp Map showing the location of bridges, entrance, camping, family camping, potties, beer etc.

Link to the website page...
Maps & Directions | Bailey Fest


----------



## hojo

deepsouthpaddler said:


> 2) Major offense - you and all your shit will be thrown into the river by Dave Frank. Rumor has it that Dave has invented a kayaker catapult capable of chucking dirtbags incredibly large distances.
> 
> 
> 
> See you there!


I see an opportunity for some serious trash pickup and prizes. dave, just bring their shit to me for the trash pickup gig!


----------



## ednaout

Hey Ian, if the whole engineering thing ceases to work out, maybe u an become a professional festival planner...damn, you really know how to plan a party!!


----------



## basil

It looks like this event is getting big, which is cool. I'm impressed by the organization. Thanks much. 

But, I hope new-comers don't overlook that the Bailey run is to be respected. This is not an intermediate run and there isn't an easy way out.


----------



## KSC

deepsouthpaddler said:


> 1) Minor offense - smell Jmack's polypro for 10 minutes. He hasn't washed it since... well ever. This will probably result in brain damage and a loss of conciousness, but we will have lots of medical professionals in attendance who need some practice.
> 2) Major offense - you and all your shit will be thrown into the river by Dave Frank. Rumor has it that Dave has invented a kayaker catapult capable of chucking dirtbags incredibly large distances.


Uh, you've mixed up the punishments for minor and major offenses. Have you smelled jmack's polypro?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Just got word from Jackson and AW that Bailey Fest is getting a Jackson Monstar to be raffled off at the Fest, in addition to a Zen of choice for the Supermax Showdown winner. Huge props to Jackson and AW for bringing another boat to the fest!

The raffle tickets will be $1 per ticket... we will also have a Werner powerhouse, Jacks Plastic Welding paco pad, Jack's Plastic Welding dry bag, Sweet Shadrach Drytop, Thule Kayak Stackers, Yakima Kayak Stackers, and a mini barrel of Deerhammer Distilling Whitewater Whiskey for the raffle. Raffle tickets can be purchased at the Bailey Fest tent at the campground. We will raffle off the gear sat night.

You've got several ways to win some great gear... 1) supermax showdown foamie race (tons of prizes), 2) gear raffle, 3) AW membership drive (dagger nomad plus some goodies), and 4) bailey trash man clean up (WRSI moment full face helmet)


----------



## BDPADDLE

Hey Ian! I want to make sure we support vendors bringing in food. Based on all recent posts and the website, the only food vendor is Hog Heaven at the take-out party Saturday, correct? Your map shows Hog Heaven at camp instead... or both? I heard something about breakfast burritos at one time, but I don't see it on the BaileyFest website, only on your first post. Again, just planning and want to make sure we support any vendors. Thanks for all of your efforts on this great event!!!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Good question BD. You are correct. Hog heaven is the only food vendor. 

Hog heaven BBQ will be at the campground sat night from 5-8. They will have plate dinners for sale. 

The takeout party sat afternoon is from 2-5 and we will have 20 cases of Oskar Blues beer in cans and lots of finger foods. Takeout party is covered by bailey fedt admission. Think cocktail hour with appetizers. I did burgers at the takeout last year but I didn't want to eat BBQ for lunch and dinner, so I'm going for variety this year. 

Originally I had a different food vendor coming to do breakfast burritos, but that fell through. So hog heaven sat night will be the only food vendor this year. 

Bring your own water. I will have some water on site for refills.


----------



## Miller Time

About two weeks ago a Pine Valley ranger said there was a time conflict with the pavilion on the day of Bailey Fest. They were having a memorial service the same day for two of their fallen rangers... Has that rumor been addressed??


----------



## jmack

Thanks for the timely post guys. I was just about to dump a whole load of polypro in the washer, but in the interest of Baileyfest law and order, I think I'll just let it ride.

On a side note, with ony three days remaining, it is time for you yuppies to lockup your women, bar the doors and set your home security systems because the Duarangatangs are coming to town. That is all.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Just got off the phone with Denver Water. Tunnel flows are holding steady at 350 with about 430 in the river at Bailey. Odds are those flows will hold through the weekend of the fest. Thats great news as the 430 flows cover up the mank nicely!

Miller Time... thanks for the heads up. Our takeout party reservation is saturday after noon, and is confirmed. Talked to Jeffco open space, and they have a memmorial on sunday, so we won't have any conflict there. There is a church picnic at the small shelter on saturday when we do our event. I hope they like kayakers... like 200 of them!


Bring on the Durangotangs! Thanks for taking one for the team on the polypro Josh. Also... remember... Durangotangs are wild animals... they might look cute and furry and friendly, but they can become wild in an instant. Don't feed the animals!


----------



## Dave Frank

It would seem an enterprising burrito vendor could do quite well in the mornings here. Anyone got suggestions?


----------



## cayo 2

Hey Ian woulld you consider counting trash cleaned on Foxton towards the Bailey Trashman award, so more of a North Fork trashman award? Probably not up to Bailey, hardly paddled this year, but as a frequent paddler on Foxton /Waterton over the years, would be up for some cleaning.Will be over there doing some runs and looking out for less experienced bloaters.

Jay


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Sure Cayo. Pick up trash anywhere on the north fork... but it has to be from your boat to give bailey / foxton boaters an equal chance (ie you can't pull over in your car and empty the trashcan at waterton into your rig and call it a win). Boofers honor here folks. 

I just got back from picking up the beer at Oskar Blues, and holy cow do I have a lot of beer. Got 2 kegs of Dale's Pale Ale and 2 Kegs of Mama's Little Yella Pils. Also got 20 cases of cans that are a mix of Dale's, Mama's and Chub. I'm looking to each and every one of you to do your part for the team effort of emptying these kegs. Don't dissappoint me...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

I have updated the Bailey Fest Camp Map and plan after talking to the landowner about it last night. Two changes...

Porta potties and handwash will all be located in one central location at the camping meadow side of the footbridge vs. spread out over the campground.

The other change is that we will try to institute a one way loop road through the campground. As you drive in stay to the outside of the meadow and drive all the way to the top of the meadow. Turn left and then drive back downstream through the middle of the meadow. Please park carks pointed towards the river or pointed towards the road in two lines with a center lane "road" in the middle. Landowner said this worked really well for the mountain bike race, so lets try it. 

Here is the new map...


----------



## adgeiser

can't wait to see the dirtbag, bootie beer drinking kayakers interacting with the church picnicers.

also i am concerned about the durangotangs eating after midnight (drinking is fine. they are well practiced at that part)... but them getting wet...wow, are we safe there?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

I am officially pumped! Months of planning in the rear view mirror and a great party weekend only days away.

Just got back from the annual Bailey Fest triple cart Costco run. Got some goodies for the takeout party! 

My garage is insane. 1/3 beer warehouse, 1/3 foamie race, and 1/3 gear chaos. Texas Ken is helping me load up tomorrow afternoon... Better eat your wheaties Ken!

Also... I have 20 permits to park a car at pine valley ranch over night to set shuttle for Sunday am. If you have a big rig that can take a bunch of folks come see me. 

Also, pine valley ranch park may fill up. Last year I asked folks to bring lots of vehicles. This year id ask folks to carpool while still being able to run shuttles. 

Looking forward to creeking with about 200 or so friends this weekend!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Four Falls Reminder...

Four falls is on private land. The land owners have asked that we get in and out of the river at obvious marked spots to minimize bank erosion. The land owners understand the need to scout or portage for safety. The land owners don't want huge crowds at four falls, they don't want people hanging around and videoing, and they don't want people urinating there. 

Please do your best to paddle safely, to respect private property and do your best to keep your group moving through four falls. 

If you see the landowners, please be courteous and friendly. Please don't put boats on the road so that they block traffic. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Frank

Lets cut down on the amount of plastic shavings at first falls scout/portage. Your boat isn't that heavy; pick it up!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Countdown is closing in on blast off!

Talked to Rod from hog heaven this morning. He is bringing some breakfast in Sunday AM. Plan is breakfast burritos. we will set up breakfast at the camp side of the Fest Sunday am. 

Rod is pulling together a dinner menu... BBQ pork, beef brisket, beans, slaw, etc. Sounds like a great dinner! Please get some dinner and breakfast. If things work well for Hog Heaven we can get them back next year too. It's been tough finding folks willing to commit to bring food to a meadow in the middle of nowhere, but Rod gas been super cool. Thanks Rod!

See you at the fest!

I agree with Dave. Pick up your boat getting out at four falls!


----------



## blutzski

Glad to see Hog Heaven is on board. They have pretty much been a standard stop for me after most Bailey runs or whenever returning from the Ark ever since they were in that little caboose.


----------



## miker

If anyone is running foxton, deckers or Waterton on Saturday give me a call 303903893four. I have a friend whom is not up for Bailey but wants to enjoy the fest. 

Mike


----------



## qsjones

Hey Mike, 
There are some of us that plan on boating one or some of those three runs. Im sure we will meet some folks that are doing the same. I'm catching a ride via carpool so I wont have a car, but we can try to find each other. 
I have a Blue/Green/Yellow Method Air 

540 448 5998. Quentin J.


----------



## Dave Frank

Who's bringing kid boaters? Looking to get riley out on foxton either Saturday or maybe Sunday.


----------



## adgeiser

Dave,
my plan is deckers with my son friday evening, Bailey saturday...then deckers or maybe foxton waterton with my son again sunday.

I know nate (ran deckers with you last year on sunday) has his son again this year... plus a bum shoulder so he should be in for some also


----------



## FastFXR

I'm sure this has already been covered, but is it $20 to just come and spectate? I don't plan on camping and don't plan on making any runs, would just like to come up and show the kids for a couple hours.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Fast, come on up. Kids are free at Bailey Fest. I'll pm you details


----------



## qsjones

So.., just wondering and planning. What is the deal with food? I know there will be food for purchase Friday night and Sunday morning. What about the rest of the time? Should we bring our own coolers of food? Will there be grills to use? Ice available? -Quentin J.


----------



## Dave Frank

I believe there will be a late lunch spread Saturday at the take out and BBQ sales sat night. At camp. Not heard of any food sales on Friday. Sounds like we just picked up a breakfast vendor for Sunday.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Other than what Dave mentioned, bring your own food. No grills here. Feel free to bring your own. Nearest ice is in Bailey 4 miles away. 

No fires on the ground. Firepans, propane grills, and stoves are fine. 

The countdown is done... Bailey Fest is here! Reporting live from Bailey Fest Campground! 

Reminder...
No dogs
$20 entrance fee (young kids free)
Sign up or renew AW membership
Supermax Showdown foamie race sat night
Hog Heaven BBQ sat night and breakfast Sunday morning
Park pointed toward river to optimize space
Respect private property and leave no trace

See you soon!


----------

